# Best consultancy firm in India for FSW application



## Kudarat (Sep 7, 2014)

Hi, I am planning for FSW application. i have about 7+ years of work experience in Finance and accounting field, got master degree in MBA Finance. I am looking for consultancy firms operating in India who can help me with my application. Can you suggest which one is the best? Also if you can share do's and don'ts for FSW applications it will more helpful. 

Thanks!


----------



## CanadianMoose (Sep 6, 2014)

From what I hear a lot of them are charging a couple of thousand dollars when it may be easier and cheaper for you to do it yourself! This is all you need, pretty basic: Federal skilled workers


----------



## Kudarat (Sep 7, 2014)

Thanks! CanadianMoose.

I am really not in favour of spending thousands of dollers either however i have been suggested to use representatives because they can handle all the queries and questions effectively. Dont know what sort of inquiry/query being aksed by CIC at the time of application. 
Do you suggest to handle this query by our own?


----------



## CanadianMoose (Sep 6, 2014)

Kudarat said:


> Thanks! CanadianMoose.
> 
> I am really not in favour of spending thousands of dollers either however i have been suggested to use representatives because they can handle all the queries and questions effectively. Dont know what sort of inquiry/query being aksed by CIC at the time of application.
> Do you suggest to handle this query by our own?


In an interview with CIC they are asking questions to make sure you aren't a threat to Canada and to make sure that you haven't broken any laws outside of Canada, there is this whole list of things you can be turned down for which is the main reason for an interview (Though they won't tell you that). They will also ask you about your education background, how you plan on getting employed in Canada, where you plan to live, easier things like that. Best thing is to be yourself and do not get nervous.


----------



## Aryan161 (Jan 26, 2015)

hi, 
can you let me know if the bank draft of 550 CAD is cashed before the document is evaluated or after the evaluation is complete and found eleigible?

thanks


----------



## U_Nehra (Jan 3, 2015)

*Hi*

Hi all,
I want to apply to Canada under FSW.
I have approached Wwics 
I want to seek opinion which consultant is better in Delhi
Or is it better to apply by self.


----------



## Sheray (Jul 29, 2014)

U_Nehra said:


> Hi all,
> I want to apply to Canada under FSW.
> I have approached Wwics
> I want to seek opinion which consultant is better in Delhi
> Or is it better to apply by self.


FSW is out of date and program ended with 2014 !

Now you have to check for express entry ! You can do yourself !


----------



## U_Nehra (Jan 3, 2015)

*Document list*



Sheray said:


> FSW is out of date and program ended with 2014 !
> 
> Now you have to check for express entry ! You can do yourself !


Hi Sheray
Thanks for your comment

Basically consultant suggest that they can help with documentation which is crucial for PR. So if anybody can provide Document checklist for Canada Express entry
It will be of best help to aspirants.

Regards
Ujjwal


----------



## Sheray (Jul 29, 2014)

U_Nehra said:


> Hi Sheray
> Thanks for your comment
> 
> Basically consultant suggest that they can help with documentation which is crucial for PR. So if anybody can provide Document checklist for Canada Express entry
> ...


Don't waste money on agent express entry is point based system ! And invitation based ! Try to do yourself ! YouTube it Google it !


----------



## madhusanthosh (Mar 7, 2015)

Applying on own will save the money but not the time. We will have to research a lot before completing each form. Moreover, once the application is sent from our end, we lose track of it. On the other hand, if you use Consultancy services (with Canadian Lawyer) our application will be in track. Also, if there is any misunderstanding by CIC on our application, the lawyer would be able to justify legally. Personally, I have seen my friends missing out minor things and the applications were sent back and forth costing almost 2- max 7 years for PR.


----------



## madhusanthosh (Mar 7, 2015)

But with the new Express Entry, you can always give a try on your own. Coz we will have to wait till we get invitation from cic and then start the process. Once the invitation is received, then it is pretty much straight forward.


----------

